# I'm really not interested in going faster; OK?!!



## Brandane (22 Apr 2018)

I understand that some people are motivated by the need for speed when cycling, and that their style is head down and go for it. That's all good but I wish my mate would leave me to ride a bike in the style that motivates ME - that is going out for leisurely paced rides, which for me means 13/15 mph, taking in the sights, sounds and smells that mother nature provides us with while exploring new places with plenty of stops. It's not like I don't do reasonable distances.

I'm really not interested in repeating the same old local routes day after day trying to beat my Strava PB's., so stop trying to convince me that that's the way forward. If I'm in a hurry I have a bike with an 800cc engine!

I'm just getting a bit tired coming up with excuses for NOT coming out for a ride and trying to keep up with people going at a much faster pace. Yes I know it's the best way to get faster but at 56 years old I'm just not interested; I'm happy doing what I do. I've tried it and didn't like it.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2018)

I am billy no mates, so it doesn't matter how slow i go, there is no one to try to make me go faster than a perverbial slug. . I do well to reach 10 mph. Just ignore him, or tell him what you have said in your post above.


----------



## Vantage (22 Apr 2018)

Left my old cycling club for this reason.....I bought a touring bike, not a feckin racing bike.
I now ride with a council run riding group on averaging 8-9mph Mondays, Tuesdays and Wednesdays and Fridays I go out by myself...maybe Saturday too. The 3 same routes week in week out are getting tedious though and that along with my difficulty in socializing is making me consider leaving the group. Starting this Friday though, the group is starting longer rides which might be interesting. We'll see.


----------



## Brandane (22 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> or tell him what you have said in your post above.


I have done, but it seems to go straight over his head! He just doesn't get the concept of why anyone wouldn't want to knock themselves out on a bike. Which is fine; knock yourself out if that's what floats your boat. But he should try to remember it's not for everybody.


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Apr 2018)

Cycling with someone else simply tales half of the enjoyment away, and almost all of the sense of freedom that cycling brings.


----------



## gavroche (22 Apr 2018)

I much prefer riding on my own. When I ride with someone else like my stepson or son in law, I am always conscious that I am weakest link, due to my age, and feel I have to push myself to try and give a decent pace. No good for your stamina.


----------



## Trigger369 (22 Apr 2018)

I think i can relate only I'm the one doing the pestering . I've a mate and when younger we would never be off the bikes (mtb). Now older with kids . I'm pestering him to get a road bike and join me for company but I think as he sees me cycling now up to 30miles each ride and average 14/15mph he's making excuses . Maybe he thinks he won't keep up . I would defo stop if he needed to even tho I probably would hammer on with 1 short stop.
Now after reading this post Ile quit pestering him .


----------



## vickster (22 Apr 2018)

Suggest he joins a club if he wants to ride with faster folk?


----------



## byegad (22 Apr 2018)

There's something called the slow bicycle group. I qualify in spades. If I average 10mph I'm doing well! Some 10 yrs ago I removed the cycle computers from my bikes and started to really enjoy cycling.


----------



## Saluki (22 Apr 2018)

I ride between 13 and 15mph. Slower when out with the other half as we take more photos, stop and watch the wildlife etc. It’s bliss. I have been sworn at for ‘being in the way’ on a narrow road by fast roadie blokes. Nowadays, as long as it’s forward progress, I am happy.


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2018)

byegad said:


> There's something called the slow bicycle group. I qualify in spades. If I average 10mph I'm doing well! Some 10 yrs ago I removed the cycle computers from my bikes and started to really enjoy cycling.


Not many regular club rides for "laid back" folk though.


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Apr 2018)

Every now and then I'll post a recent ride on Facebook. I plot my route on Google maps post ride to see how far I've gone, and the elevation graph and post a screen shot of it.... and it's almost always guaranteed that someone will try to turn it into a willy waving contest, with comments like '_you're proper slow_' and '_come out with me and I'll get your speed up_' or '_only 18 miles!_'... what makes me laugh is the ride time stated on google maps isn't _my _time, it's just the estimated time for that route...







...but I don't bother telling them that. I do't even bother pointing out that that route took me 1hr and 45 mins including a break for a coffee and an Eccles cake at Jubilee tower... that'd be just joining in with the willy waving. It also makes me laugh the the usual suspects don't seem to do very much cycling at all... they're all talk.

@byegad ...removing my computer was also the best thing i ever did.


----------



## Brandane (22 Apr 2018)

vickster said:


> Suggest he joins a club if he wants to ride with faster folk?


He's not a member of a club, but there are a regular group of about 7 or 8 of them who regularly go out and do 40 - 70 mile rides at 17+ mph.. Nothing unusual about that as many on here will concur, but just not my "thing".


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Apr 2018)

I used to love club runs when I was younger, the company of like minded people and the occasional competitive blast. These days the thought of riding with someone else horrifies me, I much prefer my own pace and to be left alone with my thoughts.


----------



## vickster (22 Apr 2018)

Brandane said:


> He's not a member of a club, but there are a regular group of about 7 or 8 of them who regularly go out and do 40 - 70 mile rides at 17+ mph.. Nothing unusual about that as many on here will concur, but just not my "thing".


There's no way I could do that!


----------



## Vantage (22 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Not many regular club rides for "laid back" folk though.


 
Almost non existent round these parts.


----------



## DCBassman (22 Apr 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> Cycling with someone else simply tales half of the enjoyment away, and almost all of the sense of freedom that cycling brings.


Yup, agreed. However, I found London to Brighton a complete, if very knackering, blast!


----------



## Shortandcrisp (22 Apr 2018)

Our club rides are at a leisurely 13-14 mph. Very pleasant, but one reason why we’re now struggling to attract new members as many ‘modern’ cyclists see these long, slowish rides to a lunch destination as pedestrian and old fashioned.


----------



## Vantage (22 Apr 2018)

Shortandcrisp said:


> Our club rides are at a leisurely 13-14 mph.



That's leisurely?
13-14mph was my old clubs avg...race pace to me and my heavy lump bike.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Apr 2018)

Tell him that the first one to the cafe buys the coffees & cake...

That’ll slow him down!


----------



## ozboz (22 Apr 2018)

I’m a Lone Ranger , but no mask !
At most I ride with G F , going to and from stables, I did do a Sunday CCride , which was enjoyable , I’ll be getting the road bike up and running now the weathers better , deffo not a speed merchant , just enjoy the ride , sometimes I challenge myself to a longer or hilly route ,


----------



## MarkF (22 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5221444, member: 9609"]thats why I ride by myself, go at my own pace , stop when I want, extend or shorten my ride as and when I want. I couldn't be doing with having to keep up or having to wait for others.[/QUOTE]

I might have been different if I'd taken it up when younger as I was a very competitive footballer. But I use cycling to get away from everybody else, I do tour with my cousin but soon get tetchy at having to compromise. Yesterday...sun out, bike out, left my watch and phone at home and I long ago stopped using a computer. A whole day of quality Mark time just tootling about and boy can I tootle, bliss.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (22 Apr 2018)

I'm a loner too, and enjoy riding at my own speed, to my own itinerary. That's one reason I'm looking forward to my upcoming September cycling trip in the French Pyrénées: 4 weeks of cycling heaven. I have no itinerary and don't plan to cycle with anyone, and I simply have a list of climbs I want to do, but can do them in any order, and have long rides some days, and short ones the next if I feel like it.


----------



## bpsmith (22 Apr 2018)

Going too slow is as annoying as having to go too fast. It’s tricking finding a balance.

A more leisurely pace is nice now and again, but not every ride.


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2018)

Another lone rider here, ex club rider. These days I prefer a lone ride, my old club have started a slow ride, the 12-14 mph group, I have been asked to join the ride but have turned them down. Now at 66 I prefer to potter around on my own.


----------



## Brandane (22 Apr 2018)

bpsmith said:


> Going too slow is as annoying as having to go too fast.



Agreed; I've been there once or twice (the local CTC group had an obsession with waiting to re-group every 10 minutes). Which makes me question even more why anyone who likes to go fast would want to go riding with someone who they know fine is much slower? Is it so that they can sprint off into the distance then wait at the top of the next hill, watching as I puff and pant my way to the top while he is suitably refreshed and ready to bomb off again when I just want a breather?


----------



## davidphilips (22 Apr 2018)

vickster said:


> There's no way I could do that!



Me thinks you could, just dont cycle at the front and you may be surprised at how quick you can go in a group with little effort.


----------



## vickster (22 Apr 2018)

davidphilips said:


> Me thinks you could, just dont cycle at the front and you may be surprised at how quick you can go in a group with little effort.


No interest in going out with a group. Own pace, where I want to go, stop when I want


----------



## MarkF (22 Apr 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I'm a loner too, and enjoy riding at my own speed, to my own itinerary. That's one reason I'm looking forward to my upcoming September cycling trip in the French Pyrénées: 4 weeks of cycling heaven. I have no itinerary and don't plan to cycle with anyone, and I simply have a list of climbs I want to do, but can do them in any order, and have long rides some days, and short ones the next if I feel like it.



Report back please.


----------



## derrick (22 Apr 2018)

Brandane said:


> I understand that some people are motivated by the need for speed when cycling, and that their style is head down and go for it. That's all good but I wish my mate would leave me to ride a bike in the style that motivates ME - that is going out for leisurely paced rides, which for me means 13/15 mph, taking in the sights, sounds and smells that mother nature provides us with while exploring new places with plenty of stops. It's not like I don't do reasonable distances.
> 
> I'm really not interested in repeating the same old local routes day after day trying to beat my Strava PB's., so stop trying to convince me that that's the way forward. If I'm in a hurry I have a bike with an 800cc engine!
> 
> I'm just getting a bit tired coming up with excuses for NOT coming out for a ride and trying to keep up with people going at a much faster pace. Yes I know it's the best way to get faster but at 56 years old I'm just not interested; I'm happy doing what I do. I've tried it and didn't like it.


Old before your time.


----------



## Mrs M (22 Apr 2018)

I prefer to be the lone cyclist these days. 
Occassionaly go out with MR M but usually take the road bike so I don’t fall behind when I am “footering about and wasting time” (taking pics and looking at interesting things). 
Love cycling alone on holiday, the freedom to go where I want, no schedule and no worries (at least for a wee while).


----------



## Brandane (22 Apr 2018)

derrick said:


> Old before your time.


Really? 
I know it was me that mentioned my age, but it's largely irrelevant. Even when I first got into cycling 40+ years ago I did it for the enjoyment, nothing more. I'm not a competitive willy waver when it comes to cycling, or any other aspect of life for that matter. That's just the way it is; there's plenty of attention seekers out there and I'm happy to let them get on with it.


----------



## derrick (22 Apr 2018)

Brandane said:


> Really?
> I know it was me that mentioned my age, but it's largely irrelevant. Even when I first got into cycling 40+ years ago I did it for the enjoyment, nothing more. I'm not a competitive willy waver when it comes to cycling, or any other aspect of life for that matter. That's just the way it is; there's plenty of attention seekers out there and I'm happy to let them get on with it.


What? I am not an attention seeker. What has that to do with going fast. Can you explain.


----------



## bpsmith (22 Apr 2018)

I would also like to know where that assumption started?


----------



## Julia9054 (22 Apr 2018)

I persuaded one of my best friends to get a bike and get into cycling. He's always been into keeping fit. We have never been on a ride together because he is so much faster than me - head down and never stops. I get notifications of his strava rides (average 18 -19mph) He was like that right from the start. I average 13 - 14 mph and like cake! I'd like to be faster but am not prepared to put the work in. We talk bikes and tell each other about our rides. Each to his own.


----------



## Brandane (22 Apr 2018)

derrick said:


> What? I am not an attention seeker. What has that to do with going fast. Can you explain.


Similarly, I'm not old before my time - but you didn't bother to explain that.


----------



## snorri (22 Apr 2018)

derrick said:


> What? I am not an attention seeker. What has that to do with going fast. Can you explain.


No one said you were, you do sound rather defensive. 
There are those in leisure or sport cycling who appear to like to belittle the performance of others, whither it be average speed , or in touring circles the average daily distance covered.
I'm sure these are the types Brandane was referring to as willy wavers, I've met a few myself.


----------



## Brandane (22 Apr 2018)

snorri said:


> No one said you were, you do sound rather defensive.
> There are those in leisure or sport cycling who appear to like to belittle the performance of others, whither it be average speed , or in touring circles the average daily distance covered.
> I'm sure these are the types Brandane was referring to as willy wavers, I've met a few myself.


Exactly. But if the cap fits, and all that............


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Apr 2018)

That is the problem with these novice cyclists, head down and averaging 19mph. They have not learnt the art of the meander, the art of the stop, nor the simple pleasures that cannot be measured, nor improved upon. In time they will.


----------



## screenman (22 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Not many regular club rides for "laid back" folk though.



Create some then, which is what some of the guys in our club did.


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> Create some then, which is what some of the guys in our club did.


Nearest "laid back rider" is some 15 miles away!


----------



## screenman (22 Apr 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> That is the problem with these novice cyclists, head down and averaging 19mph. They have not learnt the art of the meander, the art of the stop, nor the simple pleasures that cannot be measured, nor improved upon. In time they will.



50+ years a cyclist, do I fit your newbie idea as I hate the meander and stopping type of cycling.


----------



## screenman (22 Apr 2018)

Vantage said:


> Almost non existent round these parts.



There are loads I bet, you have not tried hard to find them.


----------



## screenman (22 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Nearest "laid back rider" is some 15 miles away!



I was thinking a different meaning of laid back, good point.


----------



## screenman (22 Apr 2018)

Shortandcrisp said:


> Our club rides are at a leisurely 13-14 mph. Very pleasant, but one reason why we’re now struggling to attract new members as many ‘modern’ cyclists see these long, slowish rides to a lunch destination as pedestrian and old fashioned.



Or they may have other commitments.


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> I was thinking a different meaning of laid back, good point.


Try riding two abreast, let alone three.


----------



## Apollonius (22 Apr 2018)

I am not interested in going faster either. but I am pretty keen on going at the same speed with less work.


----------



## bigjim (22 Apr 2018)

I don't think 13-14mph is leisurely. I consider myself pretty fit and last week for the first time did the club A ride. 70miles at about 17mph average. I was knackered. The B ride though averages 12mph and is forever stopping and waiting for slower riders. I find it very frustrating. I do enjoy the company though. I ride enough on my own in the week. 
I can never work out how this average works. Can you go like hell and have to keep stopping in an urban setting or virtually non-stop in the country? Then there are headwinds and hills, heavy bikes, light bikes etc. I never count it and just overhear the average figures from others in a group. Does not mean much to me.


----------



## Julia9054 (22 Apr 2018)

I mainly ride with my husband. He is a bit stronger and faster than me but it evens out over a distance because i ride more (to work) so am a bit fitter with more stamina. 
I also occasionally ride with a female friend who is a marathon runner and much fitter than me but only rides a bike occasionally so we are evenly matched. 
I also ride a fair bit on my own.
Thought about joining a club but don't think i can be bothered with small talk or being forced to wear a helmet.


----------



## xzenonuk (22 Apr 2018)

i much prefer been a loner when on the bike, although some times my dad or my sisters boyfriend comes out with me, although theres a lot more stops when with other people i don't mind and happy just to match their speed and let them go in front so im not constantly checking behind me to see if their keeping up ok


----------



## bigjim (22 Apr 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> I mainly ride with my husband. He is a bit stronger and faster than me but it evens out over a distance because i ride more (to work) so am a bit fitter with more stamina.
> I also occasionally ride with a female friend who is a marathon runner and much fitter than me but only rides a bike occasionally so we are evenly matched.
> I also ride a fair bit on my own.
> Thought about joining a club but don't think i can be bothered with small talk or being forced to wear a helmet.


You don't have to talk if you don't wish to. I enjoy the banter though and CTC clubs don't insist on helmets. I think thats a British Cycling club thing.


----------



## Julia9054 (22 Apr 2018)

bigjim said:


> You don't have to talk if you don't wish to. I enjoy the banter though and CTC clubs don't insist on helmets. I think thats a British Cycling club thing.


It's rule number one my local club's website "no helmet, no ride"
I don't generally wear a helmet though don't really mind eg if i enter a sportive but i react badly to being told what to do!


----------



## Julia9054 (22 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5222103, member: 9609"]I'm just so slow in comparison to others - I don't normally time myself but tonight I thought I would time myself over a marathon type distance (26.4 miles +1215' ascent) 2h35m 10.2 mph, a good runner would have beat me. Probably only had two 5 min stops to take on some water.

may be I should make an effort and go faster, not even remotely tired by tonights ride (could easy do it twice) but woefully slow[/QUOTE]
Cycling up a big hill between Otley and Harrogate when the Tour de France was here. Was overtaken by a bunch of Japanese tourists . . . on foot!


----------



## bigjim (22 Apr 2018)

xzenonuk said:


> i much prefer been a loner when on the bike, although some times my dad or my sisters boyfriend comes out with me, although theres a lot more stops when with other people i don't mind and happy just to match their speed and let them go in front so im not constantly checking behind me to see if their keeping up ok


I, for some reason find it hard to ride slower than my usual pace. I'll sit and chat with a slower rider but i do struggle after a while. I was the same when I used to run with somebody. If we were not close in pace I struggled. Fast or slow I must add.


----------



## Brandane (22 Apr 2018)

Apollonius said:


> I am not interested in going faster either. but I am pretty keen on going at the same speed with less work.


+1 to this; that being the reason why I spent a not insignificant amount of cash on a new carbon framed bike a few months ago. To me that meant less effort to get up the hills, of which there are plenty around here, and possibly just a more comfortable ride. To my mate, it meant I had become a Bradley Wiggins wannabe and of course I would now want to go out with him and no longer be happy with my "time has no meaning" style of cycling. He was wrong!


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Apr 2018)

Shortandcrisp said:


> Our club rides are at a leisurely 13-14 mph. Very pleasant, but one reason why we’re now struggling to attract new members as many ‘modern’ cyclists see these long, slowish rides to a lunch destination as pedestrian and old fashioned.



I read somewhere this is evidence of social change.

Years ago, the Sunday club ride was as you describe and it would take most of the day.

Competing attractions such as shopping/drinking/sport, and more older cyclists (MAMILs) with children who want to do things on Sunday afternoon mean the club ride needs to get back not long after midday.

The riders still want the miles, hence turning the ride into a three or four hour sprint.


----------



## Banjo (22 Apr 2018)

I prefer to be neither the fastest nor the slowest in a group.

Going just 1km faster than your comfortable with can be knackering 1km slower can be boring.


----------



## xzenonuk (22 Apr 2018)

my sisters boyfriend is amusing when he comes out, at the start of the ride he will power through and ahead and i think im slow while trying to keep a steady cadence, after about 4 or 6 miles he is half knackered and struggling to keep up with me, whether im on the road bike or mtb it is always the same lol


----------



## bigjim (22 Apr 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> I read somewhere this is evidence of social change.
> 
> Years ago, the Sunday club ride was as you describe and it would take most of the day.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. I have four adult children and five grandchildren with another due very soon. They all live within about 500yds of me. Hence disappearing for a full day on a Sunday on the bike does not always go down very well. 15 birthday parties to attend plus confirmations, Baptisms, Communions and any other celebration my brood can think of, throw bad weather into the mix and all day club runs are becming a rare event. But head down 60 miles races to be back for lunch is something I will be happy to miss.


----------



## Vantage (22 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> There are loads I bet, you have not tried hard to find them.



You bet wrong. I looked.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Apr 2018)

I like to go out with groups, because I can discover new routes faster than if I went to scout them by myself.
Most of out local groups I cannot keep up with, but there's two I can, and always enjoy going out with them.
Then there's our Belles group: I lead sometimes, so everybody must go at my pace unless they know the route 
My average on a good day is 10mph, still there are slower riders in my groups!
If I go out with riders I don't know, I make sure to have the route in my Garmin, in case I get dropped.


----------



## mjr (22 Apr 2018)

byegad said:


> There's something called the slow bicycle group. I qualify in spades. If I average 10mph I'm doing well! Some 10 yrs ago I removed the cycle computers from my bikes and started to really enjoy cycling.


40 miles with a group today. 10.2mph (edit: moving) average, but the stats that matter more are one hot pork roll, one cake, one beer, a crowd of trail bike riders and a classic car rally crossing our route at almost the same point, loads of good chat and tons of stunning views.


----------



## xzenonuk (22 Apr 2018)

mjr said:


> 40 miles with a group today. 10.2mph average, but the stats that matter more are one hot pork roll, one cake, one beer, a crowd of trail bike riders and a classic car rally crossing our route at almost the same point, loads of good chat and tons of stunning views.



sounds an awesome ride, im anxious as hell when other people are involved but even i can see that was a good ride and something i would eventually enjoy with more beer 

the average speed isn't far off what i bumble about on, i tend to go between 9.something to 12.something


----------



## lane (22 Apr 2018)

I am not a particularly fast rider - say 12 to 13mph. This seems to coincide with speeds on a typical local CTC club run. I enjoy the rides when I can make them which being all day Sunday is not all that often. I also enjoy the shorter and easy paced evening summer rides which I can usually make. I'm happy to go on the club runs and when I can't equally happy to go for shorter rides by myself. Would I like to go faster? Well I don't obsess about it but it would mean I could go further in the same amount of time. What I don't want is to be a member of a cycling club with either an explicit or implicit competitive ethos.


----------



## screenman (23 Apr 2018)

Vantage said:


> You bet wrong. I looked.



Where are you? I do not know if any clubs who do not have members who go out for slower rides.


----------



## screenman (23 Apr 2018)

lane said:


> I am not a particularly fast rider - say 12 to 13mph. This seems to coincide with speeds on a typical local CTC club run. I enjoy the rides when I can make them which being all day Sunday is not all that often. I also enjoy the shorter and easy paced evening summer rides which I can usually make. I'm happy to go on the club runs and when I can't equally happy to go for shorter rides by myself. Would I like to go faster? Well I don't obsess about it but it would mean I could go further in the same amount of time. What I don't want is to be a member of a cycling club with either an explicit or implicit competitive ethos.



Lucky that we all have plenty of choice in clubs then.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (23 Apr 2018)

I used to ride with someone who constantly pressured me to set out earlier and earlier. 7am was nice for me, but he woke at 4am normally and wanted to push me towards that.
I'll not mention some if his other habits but in the end and after loads of insomnia caused by the badgering I'm glad I moved away from the area and him.
He made riding a chore.

I've no interest in riding with others any more.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Apr 2018)

Vantage said:


> That's leisurely?
> 13-14mph was my old clubs avg...race pace to me and my heavy lump bike.


I would call 1.3 - 1.4 mph leisurely .


----------



## furball (23 Apr 2018)

I have no idea what speed I do. I really don't care. As long as the wheels are turning and I'm enjoying the run with a good old paper map for reference (mostly to identity things in the distance) nothing else matters.


----------



## Aravis (23 Apr 2018)

I've always ridden as I do now - briskly, but within myself, only tending to put in serious effort when really necessary. So I was never going to be particularly quick. One characteristic is that on roads which are completely flat I often struggle to maintain momentum, and end up being slower that on a road with gentle rise and fall where there is more to keep the legs "interested".

Quarter of a century ago I was about 3mph quicker, though I only have my memory to tell me that. I think it is true though. When I started cycling regularly again about 2½ years ago, accepting this reality was an essential step in rediscovering the enjoyment. Although I've never ridden for speed, I do keep an eye on how I'm doing from ride to ride because it's an indication of well-being. If I can see I'm a little bit faster than I was on a comparable ride a few weeks earlier that's one of the many things that help to make a ride a good one.

I'm always completely happy to be riding alone. For me it's the natural way. But when I do ride with others, which is typically about two or three times a year, it invariably makes a refreshing change.


----------



## Vantage (23 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> Where are you? I do not know if any clubs who do not have members who go out for slower rides.



Bolton.
Plenty of clubs round here offering 'slow' rides but all saying their slow is 12-13mph avg.
That speed for me at one time was possible but difficult. These days it's impossible. No where near enough strength in my legs or stamina to keep it going for long. The stroke saw to that.
The council run social rides are catering for my needs these days. The difficulty there is I'm crap at socialising.


----------



## rivers (23 Apr 2018)

I'm just happy to be out on my bike, no matter the speed. Saturday's club run average was nearly 17mph for my group and yesterday my wife and I went out for the day where our average was about 10mph over 32 miles and we stopped for lunch and later in the day a pint. Tonight, I'll go out for a social ride with some mates and we'll average 13-14 for the evening. Sometimes I like going fast, sometimes I feel like a social, and if I'm out with my wife, we're pootling about. I don't understand the cyclists who can't adapt and slow down for their mates or family who just want a social ride.


----------



## mjr (23 Apr 2018)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> I used to ride with someone who constantly pressured me to set out earlier and earlier. 7am was nice for me, but he woke at 4am normally and wanted to push me towards that.
> I'll not mention some if his other habits but in the end and after loads of insomnia caused by the badgering I'm glad I moved away from the area and him.
> He made riding a chore.
> 
> I've no interest in riding with others any more.


One person was a dick, so you give up on all group riding. Seems like throwing the baby out with the bathwater to me, but whatever makes you happy.

10am usual start for my local, which allows more people to ride to the start (it's a rural area), means more winter rides can still go ahead because ice has melted and allows 2-3 hours riding before lunch. A few rides start earlier when we want more daylight (like the autumn century rides) or we're meeting another ride (like the Reach Ride in a fortnight).


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (23 Apr 2018)

mjr said:


> One person was a dick, so you give up on all group riding. Seems like throwing the baby out with the bathwater to me, but whatever makes you happy.
> 
> 10am usual start for my local, which allows more people to ride to the start (it's a rural area), means more winter rides can still go ahead because ice has melted and allows 2-3 hours riding before lunch. A few rides start earlier when we want more daylight (like the autumn century rides) or we're meeting another ride (like the Reach Ride in a fortnight).



I decided I'd rather do things when I pleased. Yes thanks it makes me very happy 
Yesterday I changed my route, had a good look at the scenery around the Holme Valley, stopped and watched a race go by as it climbed from Crow Edge. I never knew what time it was or where I'd decide to go next. Some TPT, some tarmac and a rocky track descending into Thurlstone. It was bliss!


----------



## swansonj (23 Apr 2018)

I'm sure I've said before, and this thread revives it: there is considerable ambiguity in how people describe speeds. The following denote considerably different levels of effort:

X mph is the speed we typically cycle at on flattish roads
X mph is our average when moving (excluding all stops for regrouping, traffic lights etc)
X mph is our average between refreshment stops (including stops for traffic lights and regrouping and roadside drinks but excluding all cafe stops)
X mph is our average from start to finish of the ride (including all cafe stops)


----------



## Welsh wheels (23 Apr 2018)

Brandane said:


> I understand that some people are motivated by the need for speed when cycling, and that their style is head down and go for it. That's all good but I wish my mate would leave me to ride a bike in the style that motivates ME - that is going out for leisurely paced rides, which for me means 13/15 mph, taking in the sights, sounds and smells that mother nature provides us with while exploring new places with plenty of stops. It's not like I don't do reasonable distances.
> 
> I'm really not interested in repeating the same old local routes day after day trying to beat my Strava PB's., so stop trying to convince me that that's the way forward. If I'm in a hurry I have a bike with an 800cc engine!
> 
> I'm just getting a bit tired coming up with excuses for NOT coming out for a ride and trying to keep up with people going at a much faster pace. Yes I know it's the best way to get faster but at 56 years old I'm just not interested; I'm happy doing what I do. I've tried it and didn't like it.


Sometimes I like going out with the club and pushing myself to get fitter and also enjoying the company. Other times I like my own company and enjoy the flexibility that it gives me. The happiest medium for me is when I cycle with one or two people who are close friends outside of cycling. They are sympathetic if I am struggling to keep up one day or if I want to shorten a ride because they care more about me than their average. Plenty of clubs, including mine, do rides for people who like more of a social pootle.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (23 Apr 2018)

I don't see any attraction whatsoever in tearing about with a group of head-down bum-up speed freaks just trying to hit a given average MPH, or better last week's results. The whole point of riding a bike to me is that you enjoy the scenery and the fresh air, not to bust a gut trying to shave a few seconds off a previous point A to point B time.. The only other people I would and have ridden a bike with are those I know socially and would happily go for a beer with, then you know there isn't any silly competitive willy-waving nonsense and no pressure to go at a breakneck pace just to prove something.


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Apr 2018)

Yes. I ride at a speed that will get me where I’m going, at the time I said I’d be there. If everything’s going well, it won’t be as fast as it will be, if I get delayed, and I’m going to be late, by sticking to the slower speed. I try to arrange it so that I can do the required distance at between 10 and 14 mph. Any more than that and it’s going to require too much effort for my liking. Unless it’s a Sportive, then I’m going to smash stuff, and so on and so forth, probably.


----------



## mjr (23 Apr 2018)

swansonj said:


> I'm sure I've said before, and this thread revives it: there is considerable ambiguity in how people describe speeds. The following denote considerably different levels of effort:
> 
> X mph is the speed we typically cycle at on flattish roads
> X mph is our average when moving (excluding all stops for regrouping, traffic lights etc)
> ...


Good point and I've edited to correct it but these days, I would assume it's average when moving unless otherwise stated because that's what most computers and apps seem to spit out. When I'm putting a predicted finish time on those calendars that require it (Farceberk, Let's Ride and so on), I divide the distance by 10mph +1hr lunch stop +round it up a bit to cover any regroupings (not usually all that many as we pootle along slowly enough for most people) - the people who usually do it haven't told me that I've got it wrong yet.


----------



## Rooster1 (23 Apr 2018)

I am a happiest doing my own thing. I teeter on the edge of being relatively fast paced at about 16.5 - 18 mph average on all rides with hills included.

I like pushing a bit, but not to extremes. I have done lots of club rides and social rides with a few other rider friends.

Being a solo rider, I don't benefit from the drafting and rest periods of group rides which tends to give a higher overall speed and averages.


----------



## screenman (23 Apr 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I don't see any attraction whatsoever in tearing about with a group of head-down bum-up speed freaks just trying to hit a given average MPH, or better last week's results. The whole point of riding a bike to me is that you enjoy the scenery and the fresh air, not to bust a gut trying to shave a few seconds off a previous point A to point B time.. The only other people I would and have ridden a bike with are those I know socially and would happily go for a beer with, then you know there isn't any silly competitive willy-waving nonsense and no pressure to go at a breakneck pace just to prove something.



Thanks but I think you just called me willy
waving freak, I cycle for fitness and no other reason, to improve my fitness and keep on improving it means I need to push on a bit, I cycle mainly on my own and do not ever publish my results. Given the choice between a 60 minute hard fast ride or a 3hour pootle I would take the short one everytime.

See I have said all that without insulting you, shame you could not have done the same.


----------



## Julia9054 (23 Apr 2018)

Is willy waving and cycling at the same time even possible?
On second thoughts, I probably don't really want to know!


----------



## mjr (23 Apr 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> Is willy waving and cycling at the same time even possible?
> On second thoughts, I probably don't really want to know!


And so another thread gets to the WNBR...


----------



## Crankarm (23 Apr 2018)

Brandane said:


> I understand that some people are motivated by the need for speed when cycling, and that their style is head down and go for it. That's all good but I wish my mate would leave me to ride a bike in the style that motivates ME - that is going out for leisurely paced rides, which for me means 13/15 mph, taking in the sights, sounds and smells that mother nature provides us with while exploring new places with plenty of stops. It's not like I don't do reasonable distances.
> 
> I'm really not interested in repeating the same old local routes day after day trying to beat my Strava PB's., so stop trying to convince me that that's the way forward. If I'm in a hurry I have a bike with an 800cc engine!
> 
> I'm just getting a bit tired coming up with excuses for NOT coming out for a ride and trying to keep up with people going at a much faster pace. Yes I know it's the best way to get faster but at 56 years old I'm just not interested; I'm happy doing what I do. I've tried it and didn't like it.



Your bike wouldn't happen to be a VFR by any chance?


----------



## Brandane (23 Apr 2018)

Crankarm said:


> Your bike wouldn't happen to be a VFR by any chance?


It is! 2002 VTec, in blue. Cracking bike - just been to Lands End and back on it; 1600 miles in 8 days.


----------



## Oldbloke (23 Apr 2018)

Brandane said:


> It is! 2002 VTec, in blue. Cracking bike - just been to Lands End and back on it; 1600 miles in 8 days.



Fabulous bike the VFR, had a 750 in the 90's. Do they still make that addictive roar when hitting around 6k revs?


----------



## Brandane (23 Apr 2018)

Oldbloke said:


> Fabulous bike the VFR, had a 750 in the 90's. Do they still make that addictive roar when hitting around 6k revs?


The VTec model goes from 8 valve to 16 valves at 6800 revs. That's when it really takes off and roars! A lot of VFR owners prefer the older, non VTec version and I would probably agree with them. The VTec is a bit of a gimick and not needed; it has plenty power without it. Plus, they went from gear driven cams on the non VTec and took a backward step by reverting to chain driven cams - and with that the famous Honda cam chain tensioner problems returned . But I still love it .


----------



## johnnyb47 (23 Apr 2018)

I enjoy all aspects of cycling. Some days when I'm feeling energetic I will give it everything I can to beat a personal best, and on other days I will just enjoy a leisurely ride taking in the scenery. On longer rides ,speed is replaced with the aim of just completing my planned trip out. 
For me that's what makes cycling so great. It offers so many different ways to enjoy it.
Where all cyclist here ,but as its 
so diverse , we can enjoy it to suit our individual selves :-)


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2018)

Brandane said:


> It is!* 2002 VTec,* in blue. Cracking bike - just been to Lands End and back on it; 1600 miles in 8 days.


In blue.


----------



## bigjim (24 Apr 2018)

Brandane said:


> The VTec model goes from 8 valve to 16 valves at 6800 revs. That's when it really takes off and roars! A lot of VFR owners prefer the older, non VTec version and I would probably agree with them. The VTec is a bit of a gimick and not needed; it has plenty power without it. Plus, they went from gear driven cams on the non VTec and took a backward step by reverting to chain driven cams - and with that the famous Honda cam chain tensioner problems returned . But I still love it .


Mines the older 800cc one. In Yellow the best colour. Though it doesn't get out much these days.


----------



## hopless500 (24 Apr 2018)

I'd like to be a bit faster as it does get a bit urgh watching people disappearing over the horizon... and having the joy of eventually catching up and they're off again having had a nice 10 minute breather. But it ain't gonna happen so I prefer mainly cycling by myself.


----------



## screenman (24 Apr 2018)

Big likes^^^^^


----------



## Vantage (24 Apr 2018)

Agreed completely. As much as I enjoy pootling around, I do want to be much fitter. I plan on a 200ish mile round trip to visit my dad in Wales next summer and in the condition I am now I've no chance of getting the bike up even the smallest of inclines fully loaded. I'm actually considering saving for a (pardon my language) turbo trainer so that I can push hard without the risk of a diabetic hypo landing me under the wheels of a local tipper truck.


----------



## Brandane (24 Apr 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I suspect a fair number of the "I'm just happy to pootle along" contributors on the thread are actually - like me - not _entirely _happy and would love to be a bit quicker. But we're just too darn lazy to actually train, or ride more, or lose weight, or do what's necessary to speed up.



Yes, it would be nice to be super-fit and to have the choice to go a bit faster if I wanted... However, I suspect that many of the "I'm just happy to pootle along" brigade might be in the same boat as myself. It's got nothing to do with laziness or whatever. Some of us have medical conditions which restrict our physical performance; in my case it's a side effect of the medication for an abnormal heart rhythm. Far from being lazy, it's actually quite an achievement that I manage to maintain the level of fitness that I do. When I last visited hospital for my periodical ECG and check-up, they were amazed that I had cycled to my appointment. The hospital is only 15 miles away!

That is beside the point though; other people can probably point to other reasons for being happy to pootle. Maybe cycling is not a big deal to them? Good on them anyway for maintaining some level of physical activity on a bike. Some cycling is better than none, and perhaps we should be more encouraging of that rather than shooting them down in flames for not being fast enough.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Apr 2018)

I used to race so I've done the speed thing, now I ride just for the sake of riding a bike and genuinely don't care about how far or how fast I go. I measure my rides now by the time I'm out and not distance or speed.


----------



## Brandane (24 Apr 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> As I said I was just speaking for myself.


Apart from the "I suspect a fair number of the "I'm just happy to pootle along" contributors...." bit .
No problem, I know what you meant. I just felt the need to point out that it might not be down to laziness. Life and it's little complications can often get in the way of what we would all LIKE to do in a perfect world.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Apr 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I suspect a fair number of the "I'm just happy to pootle along" contributors on the thread are actually - like me - not _entirely _happy and would love to be a bit quicker. But we're just too darn lazy to actually train, or ride more, or lose weight, or do what's necessary to speed up.


Well, I never said I was entirely happy to be slow 
In my case, what you said is true: if I committed to do more hills and if I lost a couple of stones I would certainly get a few mph faster.


----------



## DCBassman (24 Apr 2018)

Me too...


----------



## Bobby Mhor (24 Apr 2018)

Brandane said:


> Yes, it would be nice to be super-fit and to have the choice to go a bit faster if I wanted... However, I suspect that many of the "I'm just happy to pootle along" brigade might be in the same boat as myself. It's got nothing to do with laziness or whatever. Some of us have medical conditions which restrict our physical performance; in my case it's a side effect of the medication for an abnormal heart rhythm. Far from being lazy, it's actually quite an achievement that I manage to maintain the level of fitness that I do. When I last visited hospital for my periodical ECG and check-up, they were amazed that I had cycled to my appointment. The hospital is only 15 miles away!
> 
> That is beside the point though; other people can probably point to other reasons for being happy to pootle. Maybe cycling is not a big deal to them? Good on them anyway for maintaining some level of physical activity on a bike. Some cycling is better than none, and perhaps we should be more encouraging of that rather than shooting them down in flames for not being fast enough.


Wow, same hospital, same condition..
I don't get a rain cloud, do I?


----------



## hopless500 (24 Apr 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> This is my feeling too. I do sometimes ride with quicker people. I surprise myself that I can keep up. But it's such blooming hard work!
> 
> I suspect a fair number of the "I'm just happy to pootle along" contributors on the thread are actually - like me - not _entirely _happy and would love to be a bit quicker. But we're just too darn lazy to actually train, or ride more, or lose weight, or do what's necessary to speed up.
> 
> I speak for myself here, not @hopless500


Yeah. I just physically can't do any more. My back and my legs aren't on good speaking terms.

Edited to add... I might be bloomin' slow but normally can get the miles in.


----------



## Milzy (24 Apr 2018)

Brandane said:


> I understand that some people are motivated by the need for speed when cycling, and that their style is head down and go for it. That's all good but I wish my mate would leave me to ride a bike in the style that motivates ME - that is going out for leisurely paced rides, which for me means 13/15 mph, taking in the sights, sounds and smells that mother nature provides us with while exploring new places with plenty of stops. It's not like I don't do reasonable distances.
> 
> I'm really not interested in repeating the same old local routes day after day trying to beat my Strava PB's., so stop trying to convince me that that's the way forward. If I'm in a hurry I have a bike with an 800cc engine!
> 
> I'm just getting a bit tired coming up with excuses for NOT coming out for a ride and trying to keep up with people going at a much faster pace. Yes I know it's the best way to get faster but at 56 years old I'm just not interested; I'm happy doing what I do. I've tried it and didn't like it.


“It’s all about performance”.


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Apr 2018)

Brandane said:


> I understand that some people are motivated by the need for speed when cycling, and that their style is head down and go for it. That's all good but I wish my mate would leave me to ride a bike in the style that motivates ME - that is going out for leisurely paced rides, which for me means 13/15 mph, taking in the sights, sounds and smells that mother nature provides us with while exploring new places with plenty of stops. It's not like I don't do reasonable distances.
> 
> I'm really not interested in repeating the same old local routes day after day trying to beat my Strava PB's., so stop trying to convince me that that's the way forward. If I'm in a hurry I have a bike with an 800cc engine!
> 
> I'm just getting a bit tired coming up with excuses for NOT coming out for a ride and trying to keep up with people going at a much faster pace. Yes I know it's the best way to get faster but at 56 years old I'm just not interested; I'm happy doing what I do. I've tried it and didn't like it.



Stop whinging and just hurry up at the back will you? We all just want to get home now.


----------



## Brandane (24 Apr 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Stop whinging and just hurry up at the back will you? We all just want to get home now.


Worry not; you won't catch me riding in a group - so unlikely to be holding anyone up!


----------



## Brandane (24 Apr 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> same condition..


AF??


----------



## Bobby Mhor (24 Apr 2018)




----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Apr 2018)

Brandane said:


> Worry not; you won't catch me riding in a group


If I was evil I could now recall a drizzly day in Pitlochry .... 
But I'm not evil so I won't


----------



## Brandane (24 Apr 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> If I was evil I could now recall a drizzly day in Pitlochry ....
> But I'm not evil so I won't


Aye but that wasn't really a group ride in its true sense. More a kind of "see you in Aviemore" type of ride , which is good. 
It also allows for a discreet bail-out by the fair weather riders .


----------



## Ianboydsnr (25 Apr 2018)

My averages never seem that impressive next to others, a sprint around Whinlatter pass produced an average of 12.2 mph, and the 60 mile round trip from Cockermouth to Ambleside was just 10.2mph average, I even get overtaken by rather large old people on faulty step through cycles, they must be faulty as they make one hell of a wirring noise as they leave me in a cloud of dust.
Brandane, you always seemed fast to me, motorbike or road bike, which I thought you had given up the motorbike.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Apr 2018)

Ianboydsnr said:


> My averages never seem that impressive next to others, a sprint around Whinlatter pass produced an average of 12.2 mph, and the 60 mile round trip from Cockermouth to Ambleside was just 10.2mph average, I even get overtaken by rather large old people on faulty step through cycles, they must be faulty as they make one hell of a wirring noise as they leave me in a cloud of dust.


Electric ?


----------



## Illaveago (25 Apr 2018)

If I was to discount all the time spent on my cycle rides whilst stationary at road junctions and traffic lights then my average would be much higher . I just normally work out the time I've been out compared with the distance traveled.


----------



## Ianboydsnr (25 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Electric ?



Yes

I am tempted myself, I owned one for about 6 weeks, for commuting to work on, but after a month of commuting because it cut out at about 15mph and so much effort to go faster than that, it was slower there and about the same speed going home, as a normal bike,

I say tempted, I am tempted every time I get to a 20% hill, and one cruises past me.


----------



## GuyBoden (25 Apr 2018)

Slow is best.


----------



## Brandane (25 Apr 2018)

Ianboydsnr said:


> I thought you had given up the motorbike.


Hi Ian; Good to see you on here! Tried to give up the motorbike years ago but I think I might have lasted a few weeks before the withdrawals got to me.... Now riding a 2002 VFR 800 which I am liking apart from DIY maintenance being a bit beyond me when it comes to valve clearances; and parts prices are just stupid. Hoping to make it to one of the Moffat runs - weather permitting . Will be good to catch up (I see from the Divvy site of which I gave up membership a long time ago, that you are attending).


----------



## Ianboydsnr (25 Apr 2018)

Yes I am attending, and on the motorbike weather permitting, see you there.


----------



## pjd57 (25 Apr 2018)

I enjoy plodding along .
On my own it can be an amazing 12 mph.
With my mate we even push on to 13.

Through the city it dips to 10.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Apr 2018)

I hate riding slowly. A minimum average of 8-10 mph for me 
I enjoy going on my own and stopping/starting when I want to.
Fortunately my cycling friend is like me so when we go together its at a similar leisurely pace.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Apr 2018)

Very much a solo rider here too.


----------



## screenman (27 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Very much a solo rider here too.



Out of interest where is here?


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Not many regular club rides for "laid back" folk though.


A lot of the London LCC groups do laid back rides. Central London CTC has a star system of rides and some are quite pootly.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> Out of interest where is here?


Leicester, well the edge or it 200yds up the road and it'd be Glenfield,


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Apr 2018)

MarkF said:


> I might have been different if I'd taken it up when younger as I was a very competitive footballer. But I use cycling to get away from everybody else, I do tour with my cousin but soon get tetchy at having to compromise. Yesterday...sun out, bike out, left my watch and phone at home and I long ago stopped using a computer. A whole day of quality Mark time just tootling about and boy can I tootle, bliss.


Sounds ideal. Though have a sneaking suspicion that you tootled to a pub garden.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Apr 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Sounds ideal. Though have a sneaking suspicion that you tootled to a pub garden.


I would have.


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Apr 2018)

Must admit I tootled to terrace of a pub yesterday that was giving away free beer  - well a pint. They were also doing it on Monday but I passed.


----------



## Milzy (27 Apr 2018)

You will never buzz off what you haven’t tasted.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> A lot of the London LCC groups do laid back rides. Central London CTC has a star system of rides and some are quite pootly.


"Laid Back"  Folk


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Apr 2018)

Like others have said, some fellow riders just go too fast. One example was the road cycling club i was in. The Wednesday ride was supposed to be for slow to moderate riders,but some of the much faster Thursday lot started going out with the Wednesday group,forcing the pace up to about 16/17 mph instead of the usual 13/15 mph. The faster riders would get to the cafe stop way before us slower ones then say stuff like "Come on,eat up,we're going soon",about 5 minutes after we'd just sat down, Feck off,i thought to myself.


----------



## bigjim (30 Apr 2018)

Thats a regular thing with clubs. Faster riders riding with a slower group. They know if they ride with the faster groups they would just get beaten up.


----------



## Vantage (1 May 2018)

Decided that yesterday was my last outing with the council run social ride group. I just lack the ability to socialise.
Back to being a Billy-no-mates.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 May 2018)

Vantage said:


> Decided that yesterday was my last outing with the council run social ride group. I just lack the ability to socialise.
> Back to being a Billy-no-mates.


Is this group one of those where you're expected to wear a high viz vest and look like a proper wobbly on a bike novice? If so wouldn't join either. I'm all for high viz,but not those "look at me i'm vulnerable,so please be patient with me" vests.


----------



## Vantage (2 May 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Is this group one of those where you're expected to wear a high viz vest and look like a proper wobbly on a bike novice? If so wouldn't join either. I'm all for high viz,but not those "look at me i'm vulnerable,so please be patient with me" vests.



Yep. Alot of them are wobbly novices but that said, they're in better shape than I. Hi viz and helmets are recommended but not mandatory.


----------



## Alembicbassman (2 May 2018)

I've had 2 SMIDSY incidents recently, if I'd have been going any faster I'd probably be in hospital now. Taking 4-5mph off my speed gives me a lot more time to react to people pulling out of junctions on me and the brakes have less energy to dissipate when doing an emergency stop.

I wear hi viz and have lights, but it seems to be getting worse at certain junctions and roundabouts. I now try to avoid these on my rides.


----------



## screenman (2 May 2018)

Alembicbassman said:


> I've had 2 SMIDSY incidents recently, if I'd have been going any faster I'd probably be in hospital now. Taking 4-5mph off my speed gives me a lot more time to react to people pulling out of junctions on me and the brakes have less energy to dissipate when doing an emergency stop.
> 
> I wear hi viz and have lights, but it seems to be getting worse at certain junctions and roundabouts. I now try to avoid these on my rides.



If you had been going faster you would have been in a different place.


----------



## Alembicbassman (2 May 2018)

Hopefully Heaven, but probably Hell


----------



## mjr (4 May 2018)

Alembicbassman said:


> I wear hi viz and have lights, but it seems to be getting worse at certain junctions and roundabouts. I now try to avoid these on my rides.


Yes, I found it improved once I avoided using hi viz and lights as much as legally permitted too


----------



## Ianboydsnr (4 May 2018)

I don’t generally use hi vis and lights, as I don’t generally ride when they are really needed, I know some people use them all the time, and great if it works for them, I sometimes ride without a safety hat, and sometimes with just a woolly hat, it can feel weird if you have been generally riding with them, kind of loose and dangerous, rebel I am


----------



## Ascent (7 May 2018)

I'm very much a lone rider. I like to just settle into a a rythm and then my speed is set by whatever gear feels comfortable at that rythm. I seem to average about 14-15mph which I'm quite happy with. 

I'm just working now on getting my miles up but it's finding the time to do the distances.


----------



## Blue Hills (7 May 2018)

Ascent said:


> I'm very much a lone rider. I like to just settle into a a rythm and then my speed is set by whatever gear feels comfortable at that rythm. I seem to average about 14-15mph which I'm quite happy with.
> .



That's quite a high average over a full ride. You are hardly a slowcoach.


----------



## vickster (7 May 2018)

So nothing to do with the driver being an incompetent fool then?

I hope action is taken, at a minimum a driver improvement course if that’s how s/he drives on closed roads


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2018)

Brandane said:


> I understand that some people are motivated by the need for speed when cycling, and that their style is head down and go for it. That's all good but I wish my mate would leave me to ride a bike in the style that motivates ME - that is going out for leisurely paced rides, which for me means 13/15 mph, taking in the sights, sounds and smells that mother nature provides us with while exploring new places with plenty of stops. It's not like I don't do reasonable distances.
> 
> I'm really not interested in repeating the same old local routes day after day trying to beat my Strava PB's., so stop trying to convince me that that's the way forward. If I'm in a hurry I have a bike with an 800cc engine!
> 
> I'm just getting a bit tired coming up with excuses for NOT coming out for a ride and trying to keep up with people going at a much faster pace. Yes I know it's the best way to get faster but at 56 years old I'm just not interested; I'm happy doing what I do. I've tried it and didn't like it.


If faster isn't a consideration, how about further or longer(time wise)?


----------



## Ianboydsnr (7 May 2018)

Ascent said:


> I'm very much a lone rider. I like to just settle into a a rythm and then my speed is set by whatever gear feels comfortable at that rythm. I seem to average about 14-15mph which I'm quite happy with.
> 
> I'm just working now on getting my miles up but it's finding the time to do the distances.



That’s a good average, higher than my average, which is around 12.5mph


----------



## Brandane (7 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> If faster isn't a consideration, how about further or longer(time wise)?


I reckon I do enough miles as it is. Somewhere around 3500 per year isn't bad; so I've no intention of knocking myself out to increase that amount. If it increases (or indeed decreases) due to circumstances (weather being one of them!) then so be it.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (7 May 2018)

Reversing my previous behaviour, I've now got a cycling partner in the shape of my youngest stepson.
He's starting back into cycling and I'll do anything to help.
There's some rough edges but we're doing ok. The first ride got a bit competitive but I've got a few decades head start.

He's also 6 foot 6 and built like a brick privy so I feel safe in the big cruel world now!


----------



## mjr (7 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> If faster isn't a consideration, how about further or longer(time wise)?


@Fnaar!


----------



## Ascent (8 May 2018)

My comment wasn't so much about the speed I go (which appears to be better than I thought) but more about getting into a comfortable rythm that I can do when I'm on my own but that I might struggle with if I had to match to someone else's.


----------



## Ianboydsnr (8 May 2018)

I went out today and averaged 15.5 for the first time today, it was general undulating roads, light hills, that sort of thing, but it started raining, so I went home, before Honister had a chance to reduce my average back down.


----------



## GuyBoden (9 May 2018)

When I was a young man on a road bike, on flat roads, I rode fast, too fast and I was knocked off my bike a few times by car drivers who didn't realise the high speed I was travelling, they thought they had plenty of time to pull out. I hit a few potholes too, I was travelling too fast to see them in time to avoid them, I have the scars to remind me.


----------



## tradesecrets (10 May 2018)

Brandane said:


> I understand that some people are motivated by the need for speed when cycling, and that their style is head down and go for it. That's all good but I wish my mate would leave me to ride a bike in the style that motivates ME - that is going out for leisurely paced rides, which for me means 13/15 mph, taking in the sights, sounds and smells that mother nature provides us with while exploring new places with plenty of stops. It's not like I don't do reasonable distances.
> 
> I'm really not interested in repeating the same old local routes day after day trying to beat my Strava PB's., so stop trying to convince me that that's the way forward. If I'm in a hurry I have a bike with an 800cc engine!
> 
> I'm just getting a bit tired coming up with excuses for NOT coming out for a ride and trying to keep up with people going at a much faster pace. Yes I know it's the best way to get faster but at 56 years old I'm just not interested; I'm happy doing what I do. I've tried it and didn't like it.



Like those who think there in the TDF whizzin past ..


----------



## Roadhump (11 May 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> When I was a young man on a road bike, on flat roads, I rode fast, too fast and I was knocked off my bike a few times by car drivers who *didn't realise the high speed I was travelling*, they thought they had plenty of time to pull out. I hit a few potholes too, I was travelling too fast to see them in time to avoid them, I have the scars to remind me.



Perhaps you are accepting too much responsibility here, and not placing the responsibility where it really lies, i.e. with those drivers who *misjudged* your speed, as opposed to not realising what it was. If they think they have plenty of time to pull out when they don't, they have not fulfilled their duty of care to other road users properly, hence they are driving negligently. As a cyclist you are a road user with the same responsibilities and the same rights as those car drivers, so if you are in a position where you have precedence, drivers have to give way or ensure it is safe to manoeuvre without doing so. Even if you are going too fast for the conditions, their responsibility is not reduced - 2 wrongs don't make a right.

Apologies for the sermon, but it winds me up no end when drivers fail to give way to me on my bike in situations when they would do to a car. It seems there is a prevalent attitude of "it's only a bike, it can't go much more than walking pace", or "it's only a bike so I can just pull in front because they're not as important as cars / have secondary road user rights / they'll get hurt not me / it doesn't matter", or they just aren't looking for a bike so don't see it, and before you know it, the bike is right on top of them trying to avoid a collision, sometimes with dire consequences.


----------



## screenman (11 May 2018)

tradesecrets said:


> Like those who think there in the TDF whizzin past ..



I tend to get a move on and always wear lycra when cycling, not once have I ever thought I was in the TDF, your imagination is running wild if that is what you think us guys feel.

I do use a garmin, I have never posted on Strava.


----------



## GuyBoden (11 May 2018)

Roadhump said:


> Perhaps you are accepting too much responsibility here, and not placing the responsibility where it really lies, i.e. with those drivers who *misjudged* your speed, as opposed to not realising what it was. If they think they have plenty of time to pull out when they don't, they have not fulfilled their duty of care to other road users properly, hence they are driving negligently. As a cyclist you are a road user with the same responsibilities and the same rights as those car drivers, so if you are in a position where you have precedence, drivers have to give way or ensure it is safe to manoeuvre without doing so. Even if you are going too fast for the conditions, their responsibility is not reduced - 2 wrongs don't make a right.
> 
> Apologies for the sermon, but it winds me up no end when drivers fail to give way to me on my bike in situations when they would do to a car. It seems there is a prevalent attitude of "it's only a bike, it can't go much more than walking pace", or "it's only a bike so I can just pull in front because they're not as important as cars / have secondary road user rights / they'll get hurt not me / it doesn't matter", or they just aren't looking for a bike so don't see it, and before you know it, the bike is right on top of them trying to avoid a collision, sometimes with dire consequences.



I agree, but my reality is that a riding at a high speed on a bike makes it more dangerous, car drivers shouldn't, but do pull out on bikes, with "dire consequences" as you have stated. The faster the bike is travelling usually the more dire the consequences. Let's hope things are improving on the roads, I think they are.


----------

